# Gladfield ale malt vs UK base malts



## goatchop41 (11/7/17)

Can anyone who has had experience with Gladfield ale malt give me a comparison of it compared to Maris Otter and Golden Promise?

I'm looking to buy a a couple of sacks of base malt, and am thinking of Gladfields as I have loved the experiences that I've had with their American ale and Vienna malts. I am keen to get some of the distinct bready/malt flavours that the UK base malts bring, but am unsure if Gladfields' plain ale malt will stand up to them.
Apologies if this has been asked elsewhere/before, but the search function on this site is subpar, and I couldn't find anything with it (or even on google!).


----------



## manticle (11/7/17)

I normally use maris for us base but gladfields compares well.

For you to make the choice of preference but gladfields will make a lovely beer.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/7/17)

Wasn't a massive fan of their American Ale - too light for mine. Am using their regular ale and compares pretty well with other English Pale Ale Malts, but not as malty for mine as, say, a Maris Otter.

Given the last bulk buy had Bairds Pale as cheap as Gladfields, I opted to return back to that.


----------



## Randai (12/7/17)

Honestly without doing a side by side I haven't noticed too much difference between gladfield and TFFMO and this is in recipe which does allow base malts to show some what, standard bitter amounts of malt. e.g 8-10% crystal malt with 90% base.
Maybe there is a huge difference but I just haven't noticed that over the time of using gladfield ale, barret burstons ale and TFFMO.

Does anyone notice a huge difference? I guess the side by side would be needed to truly see it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/7/17)

I have.

BB Ale is great in American stuff, as is Gladfield (though I find the latter to be cleaner in flavour). I find it one dimensional in British beers, especially given that British Ales tend to be very simple beers in terms of grist and hop additions.

TFFMMO is so much maltier. Not sweeter, just maltier. And characterful.


----------



## manticle (12/7/17)

To clarify my earlier comment - I mostly use mo as a base in uk and us. Have tried glad in us beers with sucess but have only used mo or gp in uk so far.

Have used glad vienna and munich in an alt (normally use weyermann) and been happy with results.


----------



## Randai (12/7/17)

Heh I dropped an M off my TFFMMO.

Yeah I guess I should really try some domestic ale malt vs the UK MO this year. Otherwise I'll be forever curious if I just have rubbish memory or if there is a noticable difference to me.


----------



## Randai (12/7/17)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I have.
> 
> BB Ale is great in American stuff, as is Gladfield (though I find the latter to be cleaner in flavour). I find it one dimensional in British beers, especially given that British Ales tend to be very simple beers in terms of grist and hop additions.
> 
> TFFMMO is so much maltier. Not sweeter, just maltier. And characterful.


Did you do them side by side? and how big of a difference did you notice. I am really curious having not done it myself, since I have read about others claiming you can approximate it with some Pale + Munich.
As in if you did it you'd have no issue telling the difference yourself?


----------



## thumbsucker (22/7/17)

I like Gladfields Pale Ale Malt for English brews, I substiute 30% to 50% of the base malt with Munich OR Vienna to the Gladfields Pale Ale to increase the maltiness.


----------

